# King's Krypt Haunt 2012



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello boys and ghouls! Say hello to our 2012 fliers!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice "Kreep".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the use of sepia tones for the poster.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the "Kreep" too.
The sepia tone is nice as well.
Might I suggest that you don't use all caps on your text though?
When all the letters are the same hight, people tend to gloss over the letters and not remember them, try using mixed case with capital letters at the start of each word and lowercase/small letters for the rest. So that your Facebook address reads: Facebook.com/KingsKryptHaunt
Also, either darken the background behind the lettering or add a black outline or stroke to the lettering, the background is a bit busy, and makes it harder to read the text.

I'm not sure why you want to misspell the word "crypt" but that's your call.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Creep is awesome. Is that a mask?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

"The Kreep" is in fact a mask created by Fearscape Studios. Give their site a look!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Love your graphic and your creature!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Much thanks to all!


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

sounds awesome


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

We made the paper this year at last! The article can be viewed below along with a video interview on the same webpage!

http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/...97d6-16a89882fbf5.html#.UITRpez653M.wordpress


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is a photo of the back of our flyers which will be printed Monday. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

wow only $3 admission! do you expect large crowds? it seems like a very low admission, you'll hardly cover your expenses. I know our neighboring cities "BIG" charity haunt charges $10 per person and this is just a community of about 60,000. they always raise an impressive sum.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Holcomb Haunter said:


> wow only $3 admission! do you expect large crowds? it seems like a very low admission, you'll hardly cover your expenses. I know our neighboring cities "BIG" charity haunt charges $10 per person and this is just a community of about 60,000. they always raise an impressive sum.


In 2012 we were able to do 4 total nights for all those reading. We had visitors each and every night in groups both large and small. It puts a hole in our pocket each year but the crowd reactions and donating to our local shelter is the ultimate payoff.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I hope your haunt is a huge success and tons of people come! The poster is amazingly creepy.......I also LOVE the fact that you are an animal person advocate/supporter....That speaks oceans about you.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I hope your haunt is a huge success and tons of people come! The poster is amazingly creepy.......I also LOVE the fact that you are an animal person advocate/supporter....That speaks oceans about you.


Thank you! I hope so too!

Pictures will be posted tomorrow. You are in for a treat. This thing is monstrous.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Our official logo for 2012!








www.facebook.com/KingsKryptHaunt


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I think that logo looks great.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

CreepyCanmore said:


> I think that logo looks great.


Thank you very much. And here's another promo for you all! Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> We typically receive about 400 on Halloween night. And this is our first year doing multiple days. The fact of the matter is...people are cheap. Even though it is for a charity, most think it is okay to just walk through without donating anything. I would absolutely love to have it at 10 dollars because I personally take great pride in it, and think it is worth it after all my hard work. But most people don't realize that and anything over three would scare them from going in. We'll see after this year though. I am going broke and turning some sort of profit would be great.


I ran an event for free in 2010 and people loved it, so they were more than willing to pay when we charged in 2011. If you let people in for $3 this year and they like it, they'll come back and they'll pay more next year. BUT you need to make sure they like it!

Everything looks cool btw! Love the masks!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Eric Striffler said:


> I ran an event for free in 2010 and people loved it, so they were more than willing to pay when we charged in 2011. If you let people in for $3 this year and they like it, they'll come back and they'll pay more next year. BUT you need to make sure they like it!
> 
> Everything looks cool btw! Love the masks!


Definitely and thanks! I have worked harder than any year before for this year's event and it is sure to please. This weekend will be another long one. I will try to get some pics up of some semi finished rooms and characters as well.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

the kreep looks spooktacular....thanks for posting!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Video link below. Feast your eyes kiddies.


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's pretty amazing! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

jakeryan9 said:


> That's pretty amazing! Looking forward to seeing more.


Thanks! I tried embedding the video but no luck so far. You will all just have to click on the link. Almost up to 150 views already!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

The doctor is in and things are getting crazed here at King's Krypt Haunt! Our 2012 attraction "The Ward" presented by Stay Weird Clothing Co. opens next Friday, the 19th. I will keep you all posted with more photos as the big day gets near.

Visit www.kingskrypthaunt.wordpress.com for further details.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Video looks very good. Looks like a lot of fun will be had.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Fun will be had by all, screams will be had by many!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

(Photo By: Jonathan Miano, The Times)

Here is our very first newspaper article in our four years of doing the haunted house. A video is included next to the article as well so make sure to check it out. Our first two nights were a great success and major thanks to "Front Yard Fright" for staying the night to give us a helping hand!
http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/lake/highland/highland-residents-stage-haunted-houses-at-home/article_896a9c78-2b96-5b9e-97d6-16a89882fbf5.html


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy belated Thanksgiving from King's Krypt Haunt!

This wonderful photo was taken during last night's meal preparation...It was tasty to say the least!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice shot! The dude in the hat looks wonderfully evil.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice shot! The dude in the hat looks wonderfully evil.


He's evil, but in the most spooktacular ways! More photos coming soon!:jol:


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Our 2012 photo section is up and plenty more are to be added. Here is a wonderful photo of our cemetary. Visit the link below for more! :jol:
www.kingskrypthaunt.wordpress.com/photos/2012-haunt/


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it! Really great looking! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

That is a cool graphic and I love that guy that is in it too. Nice work.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

*The Ward "Tape #1"*

(Repost for those who missed it)

Below is a video produced for our 2012 haunt "The Ward". Read full description under the Youtube clip before watching....enjoy!:googly:


----------

